# Magilla's Mini Cooper Ralley sponsored by Land HO Racing



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Some time back Nuther Dave generously sent Jerry and I a coupla really fine Mini Coopers. We vowed to race them together on Win's new track. Due to serious illness in both our families this last year we were unable to get together as planned. A coupla weeks back, I finally made the trip up the beautiful Eastern coast of Washinton's peninsula for some old school crash and burn. Wins track is super challenging to drive at speed! None of the pictures were staged, the carnage seen here was real.












Race fans! Here we are at lap .1...LMAO! Turn one is quite challenging. Yer carrying lots of speed down hill, it flattens out and typically yer too late off the boost. This happened like 800 times until Jerry said, "Maybe we should go the uther way?" We laughed and did it a few more times anyway.













Farmer Brown refused any sponsorship obligations, Jerry did him with a classic New Jersey style drive by. 












Nuthen like a good drive by, we sped quickly off.












I think the local chamber of commerce put some slickum out. I decided to take the hint and do some window shopping while I wuz in town. I dont get to Pt. Townsend very often. Always smart to pick up sumthin for the TM when yer out racing with the boyz.












The end of the back chute presents some issues. It's a little off camber and when the road comes right again, yer wrong.












Besides the tight pocketed Farmer Brown, two innocent paddlers were blugeoned....er....accidentally drowned....yeah dat's it....day drowned to death. Dont ask about the boathouse. Well OK, you can ask, but as Pacific coasters we're playing the Sunami card and pleading the fifth. You can just make out the roof in the fore ground.












A guy really builds up an appetite after a hard of day killen dummies and cows. It only seemed fitting to stop in at Wimpys for a fresh Burger. The parking lot was full and the road kinda disappears out from under ya here anyway. I decided to park across the way.












Jerry and I would both like to thank Nuther Dave for the beautifully prepared racers. The extra coats of future were a good fore-thought, yer a wise man Nuther. Both cars were Nutherized somewhat differently, but equally matched as were our horrendous driving skills. No winners or losers, just a coupla big kids crashing lil cars around and mashing up scenery.

Later in the day we adjourned to the garage and fired up Jerry's new airtbrush. I'd brought a bag of culls for him to practice on. After a short demo he quickly took to the technique and began laughing and smiling ....painting away ....laughing and smiling....looks up and sez, "WHY WOULD ANY NOT WANT TO AIRBRUSH?!!!!

He's already got a great touch!

So again thanks Dave, and especially to Jerry for his hospitality on this trip and his generosity over the years. It was nice to get away...if only for a day.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

:lol: You guys musta had a blast!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:  :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Hoping Jerry's next track is a little more forgiving!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

WOW ! Such a tough track to race on with such marvelous scenery....but glad to hear you guys had a ball of laughs. :thumbsup:


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Looks like you had a great time!!!*

What in the world could be more precious than having a good time with like-minded people AND your hobby!? :thumbsup:

BTW: That track looks awesome with all those lovely details and ´nutherdaves´s Minis were sure a blast to race there!

Thanks for the report!

Greetings from the other side of the puddle

Claus


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

FUN!! FUN!!! FUN!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool, great cars, track looks great Win! Love a bit a carnage!!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank you for posting up, Bill!

It was a lot of fun riding along with you gents in the Coopers.
I could sincerely imagine the hoots and grins as you both tore it up.
Jerry has extended an open door to me any time I could get away
and would do so in a shot if I ever thought I could get away with it.

I know pics are limited in a particular posting, but did you ever get an overhead
or down green shot of Jerry's whole track? We would love to see it!

For now, I am off...with the family for a week....camping......and not
playing with lil toy cars. I tried bringing my micro Race in a case once
and the TM put her foot down. *sigh*

Thanks for letting us have a peek! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Your very welcome fellas.*



Bill Hall said:


>


*got A1 ?*


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looks like great fun and the track looks awesome! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


>


This is like whack-a-mole but _different_ . . .


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> This is like whack-a-mole but _different_ . . .


RALMFAO....:lol:

Bill you sure have a FUN way of explaining how things went down at Jerrys place. 
It gives me a warm feeling to see & hear how much fun you guys had!!

The track looks incredible and my favorite part is the field with the tractor in the background.

Nuther these Mini cars are Hobby Talk Power Tour History now....Yeah!

Bob...those Kayak-er Dudes should be showing up later on as "Crazed Zombies" so, now what yah going to do ( lol ) ...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Looks like tons of fun. Great looking platform Jerry, now we have to see more pictures of that layout.
Great looking Nuther cars too.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Next to the "chair" in my um "office" there's a few model railroad books and magazines to learn more about scenery technique entirely because of super cool layouts like that one. Looks like you guys drive slot cars like me maybe "if I didn't crash I must need to go faster"


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

OMG!! You guys look like u haf a blast!!!

Jer, I want to come run bud!!!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> OMG!! You guys look like u haf a blast!!!
> 
> Jer, I want to come run bud!!!


Come on out ....... i'll leave a light on ........




Had a great time running Nutherized Minis with Bill. A fun time was had by all except a few cows and a couple of canoers.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, come on now Jerry!! You know the cows had fun too!! :lol:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Well in truth...a coupla delicious burgers died as well. Quite a few tea teetotalers got blown away on the down hill through Walker mountain pass headed up to Quilcene.

101 is a death sentence during the tourist season.


----------

